# Overheating problem on 91 F250



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

91 F250 5.0/8' western with rubber deflector on top/ 195* thermostat.
Only plowed twice with this setup last year and forgot about the problem. Went out last night for the first time this year and this is what happens. It will start to get close to overheating unless plow is all the way to the left and about 2" off the ground. I replaced the thermostat last summer because it was sticking open. Installed a 195* superstat and never had any problems over the summer.

First off, anyone running this same setup with no problems? I'm not just going to replace my radiator, since it seems like a blocking issue with the blade. Would adding a pusher fan help this situation?

Any input?


----------



## dilligafdog (Oct 23, 2006)

i have a buddy that has a 95 f 150 with the same problem. i told him to replace the fan clutch, and that was the problem. i could hold the fan from spinning when the engine was hot. the fan should spin easier cold than it should hot. my advice is to spin the fan, with the engine cold, and see how much resistance there is. then do the same test hot. if all else fail's just start with the cheapest part and replace it, which you did, and go from there. you could also do a radiator flush, which will clean the radiator and the block.:salute:


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Totally forgot about the clutch. I've replaced them on other vehicles, but for some reason I thought I had no clutch on this truck. It spins pretty easily right now cold, but I'll have to try it hot.


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

This may sound crazy, but check your catalytic converter. I had an overheating problem on an old chevy recently, replaced pretty much the whole cooling system only to discover that the converter was plugged up. Just a thought - good luck, Roy


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

1989 - 5.8 V8
I changed my fan to a towing blade, a new fan clutch,water pump and belt. If transporting the plow on the highway stay at 45 - 50 mph and keep the plow low and angled. It's pretty much a Ford fact of life with plows. It's even in some Meyer install guides. Get out and check your grill too at times. The snow can clog it with the over the top spillage. If it starts to overheat on the road slow down and turn the heat on vent and high fan. That tends to work with mine.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

dilligafdog;331963 said:


> i have a buddy that has a 95 f 150 with the same problem. i told him to replace the fan clutch, and that was the problem. i could hold the fan from spinning when the engine was hot. the fan should spin easier cold than it should hot. my advice is to spin the fan, with the engine cold, and see how much resistance there is. then do the same test hot. if all else fail's just start with the cheapest part and replace it, which you did, and go from there. you could also do a radiator flush, which will clean the radiator and the block.:salute:


It's seems to spin the same hot or cold. With the truck running at idle, I took a stick to the fan to see how much resistence there was to stop it. It was more then I thought it would be, but could still stop it several times with the stick. I'm not sure if this is the norm or if the fan shouldn't stop from the stick. 
I'm thinking of trying a 160* thermostat.


----------



## dilligafdog (Oct 23, 2006)

G.M.Landscaping;332675 said:


> It's seems to spin the same hot or cold. With the truck running at idle, I took a stick to the fan to see how much resistence there was to stop it. It was more then I thought it would be, but could still stop it several times with the stick. I'm not sure if this is the norm or if the fan shouldn't stop from the stick.
> I'm thinking of trying a 160* thermostat.


go to the junk yard and get a fan clutch. i took a fan clutch off of a 87 dodge and put it on the 95 ford f 150. the truck doesn't get above 180, when before it would get up to 240 if he drove it over 5 miles. that would suck!!!!!! i would seriously think about getting a fan clutch. more i think about it if your thermostat was stuck open then the coolant would flow freely just as if you pulled the thermostat completly out. i do not think the thermostat is your problem!!!!!:salute:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Just replace with new parts, you buy some junk yard parts your wasting time and effort.
Any parts store will have or can order a fan clutch and blade. Make sure you have the correct direction of rotation parts. The fan clutch will be "roaring" when it's working and engine is hot. You should be able to hear it change when it's running and the heater's shut off. The fan will be real hard to turn when the trucks hot and not running. My new one "roars" when I first start off in the morning and it's cold, it soon stops 1/2 mile down the road. Watch the hose's while you rev the engine while warm, make sure it's not collapsing them with high RPM. Make sure all the fins on the radiator are not bent or bug / dirt clogged, closing off air flow to that area.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Just wanted to update this thread. Problem solved with a new fan clutch. I can keep the blade halfway up, and the temp never goes past the 1/2 way mark.:bluebounc


----------



## wit2003 (Jan 14, 2008)

can someone explain this fan clutch thing to a newb?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You fan blade is mounted to it, the round thing with fins. The fan clutch has no resistance to rotation when the trucks cold or below the normal operating temp. As the temp rises the resistance rises causing the fan to rotate and draw in air. By having it not engaged the air can flow through the radiator with no resistance at road speed. This improves MPG.If the fan clutch is bad it will have no resistance to rotation when the truck hot. Shut the truck off when it's hot, let it sit a few minutes and pop the hood. Try turning the fan blade. It should be real hard to turn if not impossible. The hotter it gets the more resistance, fan engages drawing in more air.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i have no prob half way up w/the plow an at speeds of 70-80 on the highway, if its below 32* above that i have to lower the plow alittle to get more air flow as the needle will creep up alittle but otherwise its ok.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Please tell me you don't go that fast with a plow on. You are really pushing your luck doing that. A chain or lift cylinder fails,catch a bump wrong and your crash makes the 6 O'Clock news. I have had the wind catch the plow and steer me sideways almost causing a roll over. I hardly ever transport the plow over 55MPH.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

well, i guess im sorry to tell you i do, very often infact. im not saying its the smartest idea in the world. if somthing was to fail, well i guess its gods will lol but i've never had issues with wind bothering the truck with the plow on.


----------

